# Institute of Applied Technology (IAT) job offer



## Weeash7

Hi guys,

I just received a job offer for the IAT today and after lots of research before and after the interview I have heard some really mixed reviews! 

Some people have said that they over work you with a 40 hour week, you only get 40 days holiday a year which are not consecutive, you will have to work on weekends etc........

I am unsure of others expectations of teaching and their work level but I currently work in excess of 45 hours a week (even though I only get payed for 35). Of course you are not going to get 40 days consecutive holidays as your holidays are dictated by the term time, and I constantly mark homeworks/tests and prepare lessons over the weekend. I am also involved in extra curricular activities which adds on another 3 or so hours to my working week. This also doesn't include parents evenings or departmental/faculty meeting. 

By all accounts the school looks well equipped with smart boards and ipads etc. My only reservation is the salary as they wouldn't tell me what my exact salary would be as it would be based on experience. my expectation is 13,000 uae a month and that is what I have planned for and I feel anything less would be a struggle.

Also my partners offices are based in Abu Dhabi and the school I have been offered is in Dubai (Ajman). I am considering turning down the offer as I am unsure if the commute would be possible, so any info on areas in between to live for two Brits with a decent expat community. 

Anyway, any info would be much appreciated.

thanks,

Weeash


----------



## Andy17

Weeash7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just received a job offer for the IAT today and after lots of research before and after the interview I have heard some really mixed reviews!
> 
> Some people have said that they over work you with a 40 hour week, you only get 40 days holiday a year which are not consecutive, you will have to work on weekends etc........
> 
> I am unsure of others expectations of teaching and their work level but I currently work in excess of 45 hours a week (even though I only get payed for 35). Of course you are not going to get 40 days consecutive holidays as your holidays are dictated by the term time, and I constantly mark homeworks/tests and prepare lessons over the weekend. I am also involved in extra curricular activities which adds on another 3 or so hours to my working week. This also doesn't include parents evenings or departmental/faculty meeting.
> 
> By all accounts the school looks well equipped with smart boards and ipads etc. My only reservation is the salary as they wouldn't tell me what my exact salary would be as it would be based on experience. my expectation is 13,000 uae a month and that is what I have planned for and I feel anything less would be a struggle.
> 
> Also my partners offices are based in Abu Dhabi and the school I have been offered is in Dubai (Ajman). I am considering turning down the offer as I am unsure if the commute would be possible, so any info on areas in between to live for two Brits with a decent expat community.
> 
> Anyway, any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Weeash


I would think you have it right and would be better off looking for a different school in Abu Dhabi. The teachers in IAT femail campus in Abu Dhabi have to be at work by 07:10 and are able to sign out 15:40, they have regular saturday mornings to do as well. The employer operates a two way system, you must abide by your contract but they can change it whenever it pleases them for example last March all the teachers were advised that their contract had been changed back dated to January and they found that most of the changes were financial in that the allowance for education was cut from 60K to 40K, I supose I should be fair and say that they did allow for two children instead of one but most people lost out. Finaly the comute from Abu Dhabi to Dubai is not the most fun drive in the world this is covered in other threads.


----------



## bitsandbobs

*Job offer*

Staff turnover in the female campus is exceptionally high. Morale is really low and staff leaving without handing in their notice is also high. Laptops and iPads are given to staff but if the equipment fails it is the staffs' responsibility to buy a replacement. Teachers regularly have to work a full day on Saturday and meetings are sprung on the teachers with little or no advance warning causing a good deal of stress for teachers who have to find childcare. The students are generally well behaved and the girls campus has undergone some changes with new labs and workshops. The management is ineffectual with no real authority and everything has to have approval from above. If you are looking for a salary increase then this is not the place to work. Salary increases do not happen and changes to contracts take place with no notification which are then back-dated. You are expected to work well beyond the contracted 40 hours a week and can end up working 48+ hours a week. Trying to get help and support from HR is virtually impossible and has resulted in teachers having to take time off work to sort problems out with pay deducted.


----------



## LeeR08

bitsandbobs said:


> Staff turnover in the female campus is exceptionally high. Morale is really low and staff leaving without handing in their notice is also high. Laptops and iPads are given to staff but if the equipment fails it is the staffs' responsibility to buy a replacement. Teachers regularly have to work a full day on Saturday and meetings are sprung on the teachers with little or no advance warning causing a good deal of stress for teachers who have to find childcare. The students are generally well behaved and the girls campus has undergone some changes with new labs and workshops. The management is ineffectual with no real authority and everything has to have approval from above. If you are looking for a salary increase then this is not the place to work. Salary increases do not happen and changes to contracts take place with no notification which are then back-dated. You are expected to work well beyond the contracted 40 hours a week and can end up working 48+ hours a week. Trying to get help and support from HR is virtually impossible and has resulted in teachers having to take time off work to sort problems out with pay deducted.


Are you referring to IAT girls campus in Abu Dhabi or Ajman?


----------

